# Wedding Photographer Tips



## kbird9 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have recently been asked to photograph my cousins wedding this summer, and have agreed to it.  They have a small budget and I was their best option.  I have never photographed a wedding before, or for that matter, never been paid for my photos.  I volunteer taking pictures for my community's magazine, but even that isn't very professional.  All of that to say... I need help.  I have a Canon Rebel T4i with the 18-55 MM and 55-250 MM lenses.  I'm thinking of getting a second battery, depending on the price.  What tips do you have?  Is there some secret to making average photos look great?  Is there any inevitable equipment I need?  I am on a very small budget as well, but really want to make their photos look great.  Thanks so much for all of your help!  I'm sure I'm in way over my head:neutral:

Kim


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you done a search for 'first wedding'?

tips won't work.
your equipment is inadequate.
if you are asking this question, you aren't ready.


----------



## kbird9 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for replying Lew.

I know for a fact I am not ready... that's why I'm posting.  I'm trying to make the best out of my situation.  I just did a search, but everything seems to be assuming I already have great equipment, and I'm just looking for tips on how to prepare, etc.  I've taken classes on Photography and am not worried about that, but my problem is my camera.  I'm taking the pictures no matter what.  Is there nothing that can improve my situation?


----------



## gconnoyer (Dec 1, 2013)

If you really understand your camera, equipment, exposure, composition, etc....

My best advice would be to look at as many wedding images as you can and try to emulate them at the wedding. Obviously you're going to have to put your own spin on them because everything besides having two people will be different. But it will give you a starting point. Proper preparation would be to have shot a wedding before (second shooter). You'll be going in blind, with no experience or insight (during a real scenario)

In the future, if you're planning on shooting more, I would highly highly recommend second shooting a few or a lot of weddings before trying to get jobs as a wedding photographer. I think that it would help IMMENSELY.


*may or may not be ****ty advice as I'm not a wedding photographer lol


----------



## kbird9 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks so much! My other cousin (the sister of the cousin who asked me) is getting married 2 months prior to the one I'm shooting, so I'm going to ask if I can shadow him.  If not, at least I can get an idea by watching him from the pew . Thanks again for your advise.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 1, 2013)

kbird9 said:


> Thanks for replying Lew.
> 
> I know for a fact I am not ready... that's why I'm posting.  I'm trying to make the best out of my situation.  I just did a search, but everything seems to be assuming I already have great equipment, and I'm just looking for tips on how to prepare, etc.  I've taken classes on Photography and am not worried about that, but my problem is my camera.  I'm taking the pictures no matter what.  Is there nothing that can improve my situation?



Well most wedding photographers will use full frame bodies and fast glass because they will often be shooting inside in less than ideal lighting. Sounds like that isn't really going to be an option though given the budget.  Under the circumstances and given the budget I'd recommend you invest in a good external flash unit, it doesn't have to be super expensive but you want something you can use to do bounce flash with, in other words something that will allow you to point the flash at the ceiling rather than directly at your subject.  I use a Yongnuo 565 EX myself.  As someone else pointed out looking over various wedding albums will give you a good idea as to which shots you want to get.  If you can manage it going to the location in advance, taking some test shots, getting a feel for the place can be a huge plus.  Sounds like they really can't afford a pro so on the day of just relax and do the best you can.  Some wedding pictures are better than no wedding pictures, which sounds like their other option.  So in the meantime just practice as much as you can, if nothing else hit a local shopping mall and take shots of people there - work on composition, lighting, timing, exposure.  The basics.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 1, 2013)

You can always rent gear for the event. I'm guessing they are not paying you at all, but you can still ask them to pay to rent the gear needed. You will probably want to rent some faster glass and defiantly rent a second camera body, if something happens to your main body you and you don't have a backup then you are dead. 

For me your bigger problem is that you are shooting your first wedding for a family member.  If you mess it up it every family gathering or event in Horne future is going to be awkward.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 1, 2013)

kbird9 said:


> Thanks so much! My other cousin (the sister of the cousin who asked me) is getting married 2 months prior to the one I'm shooting, so I'm going to ask if I can shadow him.  If not, at least I can get an idea by watching him from the pew . Thanks again for your advise.



The photographer probably won't like them asking to let you shadow him so that you can learn to photograph another wedding for free. Sure they can ask but if the other photographer says no you need to respect that and not show up at that wedding with your camera trying to photograph.


----------



## kbird9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for all of the advise!  Yes, Light Guru, I will not get in the photographer's way if he doesn't want me to shadow him (which is what I'm expecting).  How much does renting gear usually cost?  When I told the couple of my camera situation, they asked if I needed any gear.  I didn't know what I'd need so I didn't tell them anything yet.  My only problem with that is, I've only ever used my own camera.  In other words, I wouldn't be very familiar with the rented camera.  I'm assuming the longer you have it the more expensive it gets, and considering I have to travel across the country to shoot the wedding, I feel like I would either be using a completely unfamiliar camera or paying a high price.  Am I wrong?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 2, 2013)

kbird9 said:


> Thanks guys for all of the advise!  Yes, Light Guru, I will not get in the photographer's way if he doesn't want me to shadow him (which is what I'm expecting).  How much does renting gear usually cost?  When I told the couple of my camera situation, they asked if I needed any gear.  I didn't know what I'd need so I didn't tell them anything yet.  My only problem with that is, I've only ever used my own camera.  In other words, I wouldn't be very familiar with the rented camera.  I'm assuming the longer you have it the more expensive it gets, and considering I have to travel across the country to shoot the wedding, I feel like I would either be using a completely unfamiliar camera or paying a high price.  Am I wrong?



If your going to rent equipment believe it or not I'd suggest you only rent the same kind of camera you have now, or maybe a faster (f/2.8) short telephoto lens, say 200 mm or something in that range.  This is going to be tough enough, you don't really need to add unfamiliar equipment into the mix if you can at all avoid it.  Also make sure the people you are shooting the wedding for understand that you are not a professional photographer and set their expectation level accordingly.  Many people do not understand that just showing up with a camera isn't enough - and that just because you might be good at another type of photography that wedding photography is something of a specialized field of endeavor.


----------



## kbird9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay, so it looks like I might invest in an external flash, since my biggest problem will be taking place inside the church. I'm looking for one under $100. Any suggestions? Looking on Amazon, it looks like there is one for $40, then everything else is above $200. And this is for a Canon DSLR camera (Rebel T4i).  If I get a flash, then will a diffuser be imperative?  I feel like every piece of equipment I buy will lead to another I really need.


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2013)

kbird9 said:


> Is there some secret to making average photos look great?


It's not a secret, but the difference usually boils down to use of light and good image composition.

Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 2, 2013)

kbird9 said:


> Thanks guys for all of the advise!  Yes, Light Guru, I will not get in the photographer's way if he doesn't want me to shadow him (which is what I'm expecting).


 
Im not just talking about not getting in his way Im saying DONT show up with your camera and try and take photos. You wont know that your in his way untill it is to late and you have ruined his shot. 



kbird9 said:


> How much does renting gear usually cost?



There are plenty of good online rental option.  Why not go look. 



kbird9 said:


> I feel like I would either be using a completely unfamiliar camera or paying a high price.  Am I wrong?



So you rent it in advance to get familiar with it.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 2, 2013)

kbird9 said:


> since my biggest problem will be taking place inside the church.



Check with the church and with the pastor they may not allow flash, many churches dont allow you to use flash.


----------



## angelamorgan516 (Dec 3, 2013)

I think the wedding photography is passionative thing you cannot learn this thing by searching around, but you need to capture some wedding photographs. there are so many wedding photographers who are doing great job and earning too much from this business by creating wedding albums.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

kbird9 said:


> Okay, so it looks like I might invest in an external flash, since my biggest problem will be taking place inside the church. I'm looking for one under $100. Any suggestions? Looking on Amazon, it looks like there is one for $40, then everything else is above $200. And this is for a Canon DSLR camera (Rebel T4i).  If I get a flash, then will a diffuser be imperative?  I feel like every piece of equipment I buy will lead to another I really need.



I got a Yongnuo 565 EX with a diffuser for just a little over $100.. got it from these guys.

YONGNUO YN 565EX Flash Speedlite Diffuser for Nikon D3100 D5000 D5100 D7000 817211026152 | eBay

Since you'll be most likely relying on the flash a lot I'd recommend at least a couple of sets of spare batteries for it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 3, 2013)

If you had the skills, the gear you have would work just fine. But it doesn't read like you have the skills to pull this shoot off. The upside is that you have until next summer to practice and learn. A lot of people assume that shooting weddings is a simple task, everyone except the people that have screwed one up. 

Take the time to learn, look though wedding photos, find out where they are getting married and look at how you might set things up, the more prepared you are the easier it will be.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't act like these photographers. 

http://petapixel.com/2013/12/02/video-please-dont-next-time-shoot-wedding/


----------

